# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Inhammen sinds mijn 16e.

## Maracouda

Hallo allemaal,
Ik besloot toen ik 15 was om mijn haar lang te laten groeien. Ik kwam er op mijn 16e achter dat ik inhammen had. Ik schrok daar heel erg van. Nu ben ik 17 en mijn haar is nu ook best dun. Ik durf eigenlijk geen paardenstaart meer in te doen omdat mensen dan mijn inhammen kunnen zien. Ook heb ik een hoge haarlijn, maar mijn moeder zegt dat ik dat altijd al had, sterker nog, dat ik altijd al iets van inhammen had. Zijn er nog meer mensen die dit hebben? Word ik nu al kaal? Ik heb een neef die op zijn 20 al helemaal kaal was.. En is er iets om dit tegen te gaan?
Groeten,
Anne (jongen)

----------

